# My Story



## Deaneo (Jan 5, 2013)

So im new to this forum and ive come here hoping to find some salvation! So here goes ill tell you my story... might be a long one but havent started writting it yet xD.

Well when i was young (im 25yo male), 7/8/9 yo i used to have time off school or come home early with stomach aches, always put it down to be nervous about lessons and horrible teachers. That disapeared and i didnt have many if any problems until i was 15 and had a breakdown. I wouldnt leave the house incase of catching a stomach bug it scared me so much (still does). I didnt attend school for around 7 months it took nearly 5 just to get a therapist to see me. During this time almost every night i was having panic attacks thinking im going to be sick. After a couple months of therapy i started attending school but in isolation apart from break times where i would play football (soccer to americans) with my friends.

Things went well for a few years i started having a social life and being out the house alot more than in but as we all know friends meet girls and boys and then u never see them again but i just ended up on my own. Out of a close nit group of 10 friends only one is now local and somestimes visits me. Ive become agrophobic again and only capable of working with my mom as a school cleaner which isnt much money or much of a life. Now here is to where i explain why this has happened, when i got to 21 i started having stomach aches every other day,after a while it was everyday and then suddenly i was having loose bowl movements most days. 4 years later and im terrified to go places incase i have the cramps hit me and then the urge to go to the loo, it has made me scared to go out. Now after almost every meal i have stomach cramps, bloating and loose stools. i wake up some nights a week with stomach pains which stops me from sleeping. More often then not im having loose stool and it takes at least 4 trips until i stop or slow down even when i have a good day i go to the loo 3 times at least.

Ive been to a few different doctors and all say the same, that its in my head because of my anxiety, i paid to see a therapist and she told me my symptoms are more than stress as im still affected when i am most comfortable (asleep or playing games). Im getting really tired of having stomach aches and loose stool, its actually becoming a joke in my house because its garanteed everyday ill complain about stomach ache.

Ive just needed to vent my story to someone, especially someone i dont have to pay a fortune to see lol


----------



## mikedeo21 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, I found your story remarkably similar to mine. You are not alone in what you are going through although that makes no difference to the pain you must feel. I'm almost your age at 24. I started my symptoms at 16 and have suffered great tragedy with it. I work as a trainee accountant with hopes of becoming a qualified accountant eventually. P.S. Trainee Accountant basically means I work for minimum wage. So like you, I am not rich. I have to work and go to school. My parents are deadbeats so the only person I have to depend on is myself. I'm sure like me, you have dreams, so many things you want to do with your life. That is the hardest part for me. I cant stop thinking about it. There are so many things I want to do. So much that I want to achieve and so much that I am capable of achieving, but I don't have the same shot at life like other people. All the places I have worked, no one has symptoms like me. Believe me, one IBS sufferer would be able to tell another by his behavior







. Basically, every waking moment of my life if fraught with worry and discomfort. When I take the bus to work, at work and at school. Mentioning school, today is the first school day of the year for me. Guess what, I had to stay home. Imagine being in class and being unable to hear a word your lecturer says. Imagine being at work and and knowing how capable you are but only being able to give 20%. Imagine having to compete with people who do not have this problem. I have failed quite a few exams already and those that I passed had to be purely by luck. People say " How did you fail that paper?" or "How come its taking so long to get this job done? "I am so horrified to tell anyone about what I have do just to continue another 5 minutes. Social life?







What social life? The possibility of this pointless to think about in my case. See, I have IBS-D severely. I'm so embarrassed when I have to use the bathroom in work. You can only imagine the horror that takes place in there







. I'm sure everyone notices. Oh the embarrassment and shame. I also always feel a lot of heat in that particular area. Don't know what it means. I have done all the tests and have taken so many drugs, I think I have built up a tolerance to every drug in the world. I'm so sick of going to doctors and spending my hard earned money to only have them tell me at the end of it all, that everything looks fine and cannot tell me what is wrong so I have to be diagnosed as an IBS patient. Prayer?







Been praying for six years for the solution to this one problem. I've joined this site today so that should tell you how much prayer has done for me. I really hope that something will come along one day that could help people like us. But till then, I guess the only comfort we have is knowing that we are not alone, although we may feel that way.


----------



## Deaneo (Jan 5, 2013)

Knowing im not the only one just put images of other people on the loo... not that satisfying but makes it less embarressing to talk about hehe. I always dreamt of joining the armed forces or police but after my breakdown that went out the window, since then ive been drifting and living off my parents who are really supportive but my worry is whats going to happen when they can no longer help and instead need me to help them and being incapable. My only plan now is to grow and sell plants and veg as i have a decent size garden!

I havent been diagnosed with IBS just always told its stress. Im always alternating between ibs-d and ibs-c and sometimes have both at the same time, now thats painful!


----------



## zgarcia1990 (Jan 23, 2013)

I havent been diagnosed with what type of IBS i have but I deal with spasms all the time and burping ugh its embarassing when I do it all the time and it looks so rude







My doctor has told me I'm like a mix of IBS and functional dyspepsia hes not concerned with what to call it just on what to do to help me feel better. I have to carry my dicyclomine everywhere n people r always asking me if I'm ok. I had mexican food for lunch two weeks ago with my co-workers, within minutes I was in so much pain I didnt know what to do but they know my problem I'm comfortable telling people because yeah your going to see me away from my desk alot and be in the bathroom. best of luck with your job. I'm going to start the low FODMAP diet to see if that helps me out. =)


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

I have come to the conclusion here that you all with anxiety based IBS, and IBS exasperated by anxiety are a breed of your own. See, I am way different. If something gets me down I want to fight. I will take on the world to prove to them not only am I the same, but I am better. I use to have to be real careful with coffee. Anything over two cups and I had diahrea, well the pain medication took care of that. But if I had a accident I would cut off my underwear and go back to work. What you are forgetting is the predominant aspect of humanity and the right of procreation. This means if most knuckle dragging humans find a weaker one they will point out the flaws and say something to make themselves look better so they can have a larger circle of potential mates. So only if you let it bother you will it. The only time it bothers me is with the chest pain.

I will tell you this, at my work they bring up chairs stools, and cains for me to use as a walker. If I let it bother me they keep on. I will pretend it bothers me once so they get there feel, then the next time it won't. It has been so bad that they almost wanted to call 911, but they steal tease me, and it steal doesn''t bother me. You know why, I am one of the topped ranking employees in the company. So tease me, say what you want, because actions speak louder than words.


----------

